# Lake Seminole - shellcrackers and bream



## FishWalton

Back home this afternoon after a full week at Lake Seminole. Sister and I stayed in her son's lake house on Fish Pond Drain and thoroughly enjoyed the accomodations. This was no rustic fish camp! That shaded screened porch overlooking the water saw a lot of hours with late afternoon and evening refreshments. 
This was to be a week of relaxing and a little no strenuous fishing. Emphasis on 'no strenuous'. Managed 4 morning trips on the water of 2 or 3 hours each and one late afternoon trip. The take was about 30 to 40 bream and shellcracker keepers and tossed the usual 3 finger size pests. Froze a dozen to bring home and gave the rest to the neighbors for a family fish fry. Sister's big cracker was 12 and big gill was just short of 11 inches. We had some really nice crackers and bream overall. 
This was only our 2nd trip to Seminole so don't know a lot about the lake. But we learned from the locals that traditionally shellcrackers usually spawn in late May and June...of course depending on weather and water conditions. Every cracker we caught was full of eggs and The big bluegills were doing a lot of peeing. 
The water in Spring Creek and Fish Pond Drain was in fair shape after the last big rain. Locals in Go Devil boats were working the back water where regular outboard boats can't go. The found better water. Those things cut through the pads and grass like it's not even there. 
Made a few pictures for y'all...one of Jim Woodruff Dam across the lake about 4 or 5 miles from Fish Pond Drain, and a couple of fish.
We are planning another trip in October or early November when we hear the crappie bite is on.
If you are interested in fishing the area we were in there if a nearby on Spring Creek.... http://springcreekpark.excitewebpages.com 
Drove by there Friday afternoon and the place was jammed with people and rigs, all getting ready for Saturday.


----------



## Jason

DANG!!! Them are some dandy fish!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr

Seminole has some good shellcracker that's for sure! Dad and I used to go May, June, and July before we started catfishing and would get on the shellcracker sometimes...Good times!

Nice report JB!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice


----------



## stc1993

Shellcracker fishing on an ultra light reel is fun. Nice fish.


----------



## Bodupp

Good report as always. To me, shellcracker is the sweetest meat you can get in freshwater. I'll give friends and neighbors almost anything else, but I get right stingy with the shellcracker.

Glad you had a nice, relaxing, and productive trip.


----------



## SteveCal

Wish I had a sister take me fishing.:thumbup: What a great trip you guys had.


----------



## FishWalton

stc1993 said:


> Shellcracker fishing on an ultra light reel is fun. Nice fish.


We were using B n M 12 ft graphite brim buster type poles. On the big crackers you needed both hands to hold on to the pole. At one shellcracked bedding spot there were 7 boats....all using rod/reels with bobbers, except us. Broke one pole yanking too hard. I think in this particular situation we would have been better off with cheaper fiberglass poles and 15/20 lb mono since we were in the pads and the fish would often wrap a pad stem. The graphite pole is fun to use due to good backbone and light weight, but they are a bit brittle if abused too much.


----------



## FishWalton

*Post url correction*

The URL in post #1 had an error. It will work now.

http://springcreekpark.excitewebpages.com


----------



## GROUPERKING

Nice trip fer sure !


----------



## Try'n Hard

Very nice report. I like the "no stress" fishing!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Nice job out there! Glad to see some big bream being caught. Water is a lot warmer where you were than the main lake. The lake was very busy this past weekend, we were constantly surrounded by bream fishers. We were in the tournament Saturday morning there at Big Jims/SpringCreekPark, heard there was a big party there Friday night with a band playing.


----------



## FishWalton

Jeffbro999 said:


> Nice job out there! Glad to see some big bream being caught. Water is a lot warmer where you were than the main lake. The lake was very busy this past weekend, we were constantly surrounded by bream fishers. We were in the tournament Saturday morning there at Big Jims/SpringCreekPark, heard there was a big party there Friday night with a band playing.



There sure was a big crowd there late Friday afternoon. I knew the camp was there but didn't realize they had so many sleeping facilities and two restaurants. It was probably completely full. Must have been a blast for sure.
There were a good many bass boats out all week long with the bream/shellcracker folks.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

It was definitely packed all weekend, rooms were completely full. It's the place to be on the weekends out there. The food is said to be best on the lake. The landing is very nice also. Glad you enjoyed it out there on the lake, its a really fun lake to fish. Can get busy but usually room for everyone.


----------

